# Optimum setting for Barista Express



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi,

I'm about to order the Barista Express and I've done a fair amount of reading on here (thank you all for a great forum). One thing I've seen regularly is the comments regarding wasting beans during familiarisation. I'd be interested to know what people's settings are to try and give me a head start?

For example I think the manual advises initial grind setting at 12, but the Sage demo on YouTube suggesting grind setting of 4 with the grind amount dial around 2 o'clock..... Thoughts anyone?

I appreciate different beans may have different settings and certainly different from old to new beans.... I'll be using freshly roasted beans from online shops if that helps

Thank you

Paul


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Paul, if you buy a £3:50 bag of Lavazza initially, use them to get your taste etc it with be there or there abouts when you try your speciality coffees. This is handy for learning also rather than someone giving you an exact set. Enjoyable too!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm fairly sure the Oracle has the same built in grinder and I find that most beans I have used (single origin and blend) have been optimum between 11 and 15. Admittedly this is from a small range (probably 7 different beans) but that's what I was finding

i tend to go on 14 for a new bean to start with. I can nail the second one from their. Unless it's a terrible extraction then I'll drink it and adjust for next time.


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

My current setting is grind 4 with 3 oclock on the amount dial and I always found supermarket stuff a nightmare to learn the machine with. The best cheap bean I found was the starbucks espresso beans which often had a recent roast date (if they don't I dont use them). Those settings are for a pack SB as our Northern Edge ran out sadly. It changes bag to bag and as the coffee ages







Would always go fresh beans if you can.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There isn't a optimum setting. Any setting is dependent on the coffee used ( freshness and roast level) and the dose.

Practicing with any beans that aren't fresh and tasty ( supermarket or Starbucks), is simply folly. You are practising to make bad coffee with bad Ingredients. Start as you mean to go on. Fresh beans from a decent roaster with a roast date.


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah agree, that is exactly why the closest to supermarket I ever used was Starbucks with a recent roast date, nowhere near as good as the proper fresh stuff. Anything not fresh roasted just makes it harder not easier. May be cheaper but you will waste a lot more of it or maybe get so frusrtrated you send the machine back. I almost did just that, thankfully I joined here and people pointed me to fresh beans, Problem solved.


----------

